# Sobre la suma de watts de uno o mas amplificadores



## juanma (Jul 1, 2008)

Tengo una pregunta, que grave es mas profundo, 2 woofer (8" por ejemplo) con 40W c/u o uno solo (8" tambien) pero con 80W?

Estoy en esa cuestion. *NO* necesariamente van a estar los 2 al maximo.

Fisicamente (teoricamente) como es la suma de los watts. Es decir, 2 amplificadores de 10W (2 parlantes) se escuchan igual que uno de 20W (1 parlante)?

La señal es mono asi que no hay problema con stereo.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

Suponiendo que los parlantes en ambas pruebas sean iguales 2 parlantes sonaran mas fuerte (Mayor SPL) que 1

Y agrego que si están verticales (Uno arriba del otro) sonaran todavía más.


----------



## juanma (Jul 1, 2008)

Hay cajas para dobles woofer alimentados con amplificador individuales (en mono)?

Voy a probar igualemente.

Saludos Fogonazo!


----------



## Arield (Ago 29, 2008)

Hola a todos, ademas de lo espuesto por fogonazo, tambien influye el diseño de la caja para el subwoofer y la frecuencia a reproducir el woofer, a veces encontramos en los manuales dos parlantes de la misma potencia eh impedancia pero sin embargo su rango de frecuancia varia....

es un pequeño comentarios

 saludos


----------



## sebastian_severino (Sep 17, 2008)

Una solo pregunta supongamos que tengo un equipo de 40 watt x 2 con parlantes de 90db de sencibilidad. Que potencia nesecito para duplicar el volumen siendo los parlantes de la misma sencibilidad?


saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2008)

Con dos de 40W podes ganar hasta 3Db


----------



## sebastian_severino (Sep 21, 2008)

si yo tengo un solo parlante de 100watt con un parlante de 95 db de sencibilidad genera un total de 115 db de spl para que suene el doble de fuerte cuantos db tengo que tener


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 11, 2008)

3 dB..


----------



## sebastian_severino (Oct 20, 2008)

muchas gracias


----------



## acussep (Nov 7, 2008)

No confundir volumen o sonoridad(un concepto subjetivo, se mide en fonios o phons en ingles) con dB SPL (nivel de presion sonora). La relacion entre estos dos depende (y mucho) de la frecuencia del sonido. Para ver claramente esta relacion se utilizan las curvas de Fletcher y Munson. Se toma como referencia la frecuencia de 1kHz. (Ver adjunto)

Como se lee esto?
Las curvas negras marcan un mismo nivel de sonoridad, un mismo nivel de volumen . Por ejemplo, para obtener 50 fonios de sonoridad en 100 Hz y en 1KHz necesitaremos 60dB SPL y  50 dB SPL.
Si observamos todas las curvas, veremos como para altas y las bajas frecuencias necesitamos mucha mas presion sonora  para obtener la misma sensacion de volumen que para los medios.

[/img]


----------

